# رسالة ماجستير



## عبد الكريم (3 أكتوبر 2008)

اخواني بالمنتدى ارجو مساعدتي في بحثي الخاص برسالة الماجستير optical fiber دلوني على مواقع ابحاث تكي استفاد منها في بحثي وشكرا


----------



## laith1 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ..
في البدايه اتمنى لك التوفيق في رسالتك واتمامها بنجاح ... اخي الحبيب ماهو مجال بحثك بالضبط في الالياف البصريه .. هل انت مهتم في نقل البيانات عبر الالياف ام في معالجه الظواهر السلبيه في الالياف مثل التشتت في البلس او الامتصاص وماهي نوع الالياف التي سوف تتناولها المفرده النمط ام المتعدده .. انا اكلت رسالتي قبل سنتين في مجال تصميم الفلاتر البلوريه Fir & Iir .. فان كان هناك ما استطيع ان اساعد به ..


----------



## ayham87 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذا بحث صغير يمكن يساعدك


----------



## ليلى عباد (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا كمان رسالة الماجستير بتاعي عن الالياف البصرية وهي تطبيق cdma على الالياف البصرية .انا محتاجة للمحاكي comsis وبعض البحوت IEEE ياريت لو حدا ممكن يساعدني.


----------



## safaa el soghier (3 يوليو 2011)

انا عايزه احضر ماجستير فى هندسه الاتصالات فهل ممكن حد يقترح عليه مواضيع اكون شاكره


----------



## loo16oon (5 أغسطس 2011)

هناك كتاب عن الالياف البصرية اسمه : 
Fiber Optics​Physics and Technology
للمؤلف : 
Fedor Mitschke
من : 
springer
وبعض المعلومات عنه : 
ISBN 978-3-642-03702-3 e-ISBN 978-3-642-03703-0
DOI 10.1007/978-3-642-03703-0
Springer Heidelberg Dordrecht London New York​Library of Congress Control Number: 2009938485


----------

